# Handplane Shootout No. 4 in D flat Minor



## BenjaminNY

Nice review! Thanks for putting all that time in.


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

Thanks @BenjaminNY hopefully it was informative and a good read. I have a lot more like this on my website.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Nice and thorough review. Apreciated!


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

Thanks, Did you check out the video? There is a fun attempt at planing end grain hard maple burl.


----------



## Ocelot

I have a bunch of old Baileys. My employer values my time considerably North of $15/h. I'm sure you're right. I still haven't bought a Veritas. I'm not perfectly rational.


----------



## MrFid

Superb review. Loved it. Thank you for writing. I also have to confess that I reach for a newly made (<10>s around in different sizes.


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

@Ocelot LOL! me either, even with the Veritas in my tote I still reach for the Stanley regularly, no idea why. I have certainly retired the old (new) Harbor Freight Plane. If nothing else it taught me how to tune (and then retune a plane.)

@MRFid thank you so much, it is not quite as polished (I am writer not an actor) but check out the YouTube vide that goes with the review.


----------



## maxhall

Very well written review, I know I'm horrible about assigning a value to the time I put into a tool to get into working order. I'm honestly more proficient at fixing power/hand tools than I am at using them (hmmm… maybe I should try to tip the scales a bit the other way). I will say that if I do buy used I try to buy quality and a little knowledge from the get go is a must to avoid tools that can't be repaired due to damage. That being said I do plan on picking up a new veritas or lie nielsen hand tool at the next woodworking trade show in my area. Hopefully this doesn't create a hole in my wallet once I experience the awesomeness of a vintage tool.


----------



## WoodWorkLIFE

@maxhall it is worth the time and effort if you are a hobbyist, but the results out of the box from a Veritas will blow you away. Unless you are a machinist or put 100s of hours into the tool you wont get within a sniff of their tolerances…


----------

